# Mobile Bay, Alabama



## Team Angela Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Anyone fish Mobile Bay for flounder at all?


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

yes they are in different parts of the bay at different times.

should be up around the causeway soon with the colder weather


----------



## Team Angela Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

Good.. 
I am new to the fishing scene around the gulf. I have fished in New Jersey Summer Flounder (Fluke) for many years and built quite a name for myself. 
I'm interested in the migratory and travel patterns in both Mobile Bay and Perdido Pass. Any insight you can offer or where I can find that information?


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Waste-N-Away said:


> yes they are in different parts of the bay at different times.
> 
> should be up around the causeway soon with the colder weather


Should be actually leaving the causeway heading south with the cooler weather. Not a good year for flounder in the Bay. Even the Jubilee's didn't show a whole lot.


----------



## Team Angela Rose (Oct 22, 2013)

:thumbup:

I got this!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

sbarrow said:


> Should be actually leaving the causeway heading south with the cooler weather. Not a good year for flounder in the Bay. Even the Jubilee's didn't show a whole lot.


There was about 10-12 jubs this year with all but a couple being small.


----------

